# Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation



## mybrainhurts (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi, I am considering taking part in the Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation study in NYC. Has anyone had any experience w


----------



## ed (Sep 27, 2007)

I had DP on two or three occasions which led to severe depression, for which I received ECT. I almost immediately recovered from both the DP and the depression.

But a couple of years later the DP returned without depression and I've had it for sixteen years. I doubt that I would get ECT for DP alone or whether it would be wise. I might get round to inquiring or mooting it with the DP researchers in London.

No doubt TMS is something gentler than ECT, but the ECT worked for some time with me.


----------

